# Awning Fills Up With Water When Stores, Is This Normal?



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a 2012 Outback 301BQ and I have noticed after rain storms and when I take it out of storage the awning, in the middle, is full of water. It looks to be installed correctly so when it is rolled up there is no way to directly get water into the awning. So it must be wicking the water in some how. This is my first TT RV so, is this normal? I would rather not have to scrub off mold every time I use my awning. Thanks.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Tatunka said:


> I have a 2012 Outback 301BQ and I have noticed after rain storms and when I take it out of storage the awning, in the middle, is full of water. It looks to be installed correctly so when it is rolled up there is no way to directly get water into the awning. So it must be wicking the water in some how. This is my first TT RV so, is this normal? I would rather not have to scrub off mold every time I use my awning. Thanks.


Yes, unfortunately that is normal. I usually open mine up after rain or every week or so and let it dry so mildew doesn't Form. I agree it is a poor design, but that is what it is.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is typical for this to happen. Nothing to worry about but just don't stand under it when you open!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Using some "Simple Green" in the spring will help remove odor and any possible mold that might start to grow on the awning.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've thought about making some kind of protective boots for the ends since I'm pretty sure that is where the water is entering, especially when the wind blows.

Awning booties anyone?


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I'll just have to make sure to open it more.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 2012 301BQ and experienced the same problems.
It does help to unroll and dry the awning after a hard rain.
Also if you attach a clothes pin to the corner gutter spouts, it reduces the the black streaks when it rains.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> I've thought about making some kind of protective boots for the ends since I'm pretty sure that is where the water is entering, especially when the wind blows.
> 
> Awning booties anyone?


Actually, it is quite easy to make awning booties out of two liter soda bottles. First cut the top of the bottle off so you have a large open ended container. Drill a hole in the center of the bottom of the bottle, I think it needs to be about 1" to 1 1/2". Then split the bottle down the side up to the hole you just drilled. You can then take this boot and slip it over the awning end. Works like a charm and keeps the water from wicking into the awning. Especially good when the trailer is in storage for extended periods.

DAN


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Great idea Dan!







My trailer is too close to the neighbors fence plus he has very tall bushes so that I cannot open the awning.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Great idea Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same problem. Hardest part is to remember to take the covers off before you leave on a trip. I have lost several of the covers this way. Good thing they are cheap and easy to make.

DAN


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I've thought about making some kind of protective boots for the ends since I'm pretty sure that is where the water is entering, especially when the wind blows.
> 
> Awning booties anyone?


Actually, it is quite easy to make awning booties out of two liter soda bottles. First cut the top of the bottle off so you have a large open ended container. Drill a hole in the center of the bottom of the bottle, I think it needs to be about 1" to 1 1/2". Then split the bottle down the side up to the hole you just drilled. You can then take this boot and slip it over the awning end. Works like a charm and keeps the water from wicking into the awning. Especially good when the trailer is in storage for extended periods.

DAN
[/quote]

Wow, I hope this works! Just made the "booties" in a matter of minutes. We will finally have some more rain in Northern California later this week so I can test them. In a couple of weeks, I will be taking my 3rd camping trip in 4 months....each trip delivered a wet awning. Actually, I think it has only rain 4 times in the last 4 months...not good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I've thought about making some kind of protective boots for the ends since I'm pretty sure that is where the water is entering, especially when the wind blows.
> 
> Awning booties anyone?


Actually, it is quite easy to make awning booties out of two liter soda bottles. First cut the top of the bottle off so you have a large open ended container. Drill a hole in the center of the bottom of the bottle, I think it needs to be about 1" to 1 1/2". Then split the bottle down the side up to the hole you just drilled. You can then take this boot and slip it over the awning end. Works like a charm and keeps the water from wicking into the awning. Especially good when the trailer is in storage for extended periods.

DAN
[/quote]

This post would be a lot better with....pictures.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Trailer is covered, with booties installed. Tough to take pictures. I will see what I can do, maybe I'll make a spare one for photographic purposes.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Fred said:


> Wow, I hope this works! Just made the "booties" in a matter of minutes. We will finally have some more rain in Northern California later this week so I can test them. In a couple of weeks, I will be taking my 3rd camping trip in 4 months....each trip delivered a wet awning. Actually, I think it has only rain 4 times in the last 4 months...not good.


They work, just make sure you position the bottom of the bottle so the water can escape from inside the bottle.

DAN


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Fred said:


> I've thought about making some kind of protective boots for the ends since I'm pretty sure that is where the water is entering, especially when the wind blows.
> 
> Awning booties anyone?


Actually, it is quite easy to make awning booties out of two liter soda bottles. First cut the top of the bottle off so you have a large open ended container. Drill a hole in the center of the bottom of the bottle, I think it needs to be about 1" to 1 1/2". Then split the bottle down the side up to the hole you just drilled. You can then take this boot and slip it over the awning end. Works like a charm and keeps the water from wicking into the awning. Especially good when the trailer is in storage for extended periods.

DAN
[/quote]

Wow, I hope this works! Just made the "booties" in a matter of minutes. We will finally have some more rain in Northern California later this week so I can test them. In a couple of weeks, I will be taking my 3rd camping trip in 4 months....each trip delivered a wet awning. Actually, I think it has only rain 4 times in the last 4 months...not good.
[/quote]

Just returned from a 5 day trip. The "booties" didn't work for me...the awning was full of water when I opened it. I will not give up! I will try it again looking for areas of improvement


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if this would have any effect on the water issue but thought I would pass it along. We had our 2013 250RS in for warranty work last fall and found out something interesting. When talking to the service tech about other issues, I asked why our electric awning always rolled up with a bunch of wrinkles in it. While they had it for service they opened it up and found that the awning fabric had not been cut straight when it was installed. One end of the awning fabric was 1" longer than the other. I was later told that this was a problem they had seen before on newer Outbacks. They ended up replacing our awning fabric under warranty. Since we have yet to unpack the trailer this spring, I don't know if we have the water issue or not.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

robertized said:


> Buddy I have noticed the bunched up or twisted look of our awning also. I originally thought it might have had something to do with the misalignment with the ends on the fabric roller, but your explanation make more since. Our warranty went out last august, so I guess we will just have to live with it. Thanks for the info and Good Luck.
> 
> PS: I originally thought the adventure of owning a TT would be the trips we would take in it, but it looks like finding and fixing all of the mistakes is the real adventure. LOL


Well said , And so true


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

Fred said:


> I've thought about making some kind of protective boots for the ends since I'm pretty sure that is where the water is entering, especially when the wind blows.
> 
> Awning booties anyone?


Actually, it is quite easy to make awning booties out of two liter soda bottles. First cut the top of the bottle off so you have a large open ended container. Drill a hole in the center of the bottom of the bottle, I think it needs to be about 1" to 1 1/2". Then split the bottle down the side up to the hole you just drilled. You can then take this boot and slip it over the awning end. Works like a charm and keeps the water from wicking into the awning. Especially good when the trailer is in storage for extended periods.

DAN
[/quote]

Wow, I hope this works! Just made the "booties" in a matter of minutes. We will finally have some more rain in Northern California later this week so I can test them. In a couple of weeks, I will be taking my 3rd camping trip in 4 months....each trip delivered a wet awning. Actually, I think it has only rain 4 times in the last 4 months...not good.
[/quote]

I returned from a camping trip a couple of days ago and, unfortunely, the awning was wet inside. I'm going make some new "2 liter booties". Perhaps not drilling the exact diameter hole on the bottle was my downfall...it was very close, though


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to post pictures of my 2 liter bottle booties for the awning. Good news is that when I saw them the other day, I remembered! A couple of pictures:


----------



## Brennen Thomas (7 mo ago)

Sometimes when the awning is rolled up, it creases and collects some water and moisture which may have caused mold to form. It happened quite often and I felt quite uncomfortable. I tried a remedy a friend gave me: all Purpose Cleaner (Simple Green). It's pretty easy and doesn't take much time.
Step 1: Dilute The All-Purpose Cleaner Solution
Step 2: Apply The Cleaning Solution
Step 3: Scrub And Rinse


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Ours gets nasty over the winter. When I do the first exterior wash of the year, I spray the awning with Clorox clean up, roll it up letting it sit while I wash the trailer, unroll the awning and scrub/house of as needed. Ends up looking almost new.


----------

